# 2.0T FSI DIY (How to) Videos as well as other tips



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We will have more videos coming. Please feel free to take a look and share your feedback. 


*2.0T Cam Follower and Fuel Pump how to check/ replace. As well as the FSI Stud Conversion*
- Purchase OEM VW 2.0T FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) HERE
- Purchase OEM VW 2.0T FSI Cam Follower HERE
- Purchase 2.0T FSI Fuel Pump Stud Conversion HERE









*VW and Audi 2.0T Ignition Coils*
- Purchase a Set of 4 Audi R8 Ignition Coils HERE
- Purchase a Set of 4 OEM VW 2.0T Coils HERE







*2.0T FSI Diverter Valve DV (Rev D)*
- Purchase Diverter Valve (DV) for VW and Audi 2.0T FSI and TSI Engine HERE







*2.0T FSI Bad N80 Valve (Clicking noise in engine)*
- Purchase OEM VW Evap Purge (N80) Valve HERE






2.0T FSI N80 (Evap Purge Regulator) Valve DIY (How to)


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:

Wish I had that HPFP video back when I had my B6... would've saved me much heartache.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Wish I had that HPFP video back when I had my B6... would've saved me much heartache.


THanks for that feedback... Hopefully our other videos on the TSI will help you on your CC.



*Why you have carbon on the intake valves of you 2.0T FSI
*






*How to replace the Brake Booster Hose and Check Valve Assembly to the Vacuum Pump on a 2.0T FSI*
- Purchase 2.0T FSI Brake Booster Vacuum Hose with Check Valve HERE


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

Paul, you should fire whoever does your website. where can i find the stud set? if it wasn't for your other post showing the parts links i wouldn't be able to find a cam follower on your site. your site really sucks. i'm 100% sure it turns away 99% of the potential customers who visit it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

EL 34 said:


> Paul, you should fire whoever does your website. where can i find the stud set? if it wasn't for your other post showing the parts links i wouldn't be able to find a cam follower on your site. your site really sucks. i'm 100% sure it turns away 99% of the potential customers who visit it.


Thanks for that feedback. We are actually in development of a new site. Just to be clear how did you attempt to go about finding the parts. 

Often times people just enter terms into the search box. While our current search isn't great this is not a great way to find things on parts sites. Our categories are extremely user friendly once you select your model you can go into engine and I'm sure you would be hard pressed to not find what you're looking for that way. I look forward to your feedback as we are always working to get better.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

lausch said:


> Subscribed.


Thanks... We appreciate the interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

New Video Added

VW and Audi 2.0T FSI and TSI Diverter Valve


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

2 new videos posted

2.0T FSI Bad N80 Valve (Clicking noise in engine)

2.0T FSI N80 (Evap Purge Regulator) Valve DIY (How to)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

New video

Is the Carbon Build up on the Intake valves only a VW and Audi Issue?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> THanks for that feedback... Hopefully our other videos on the TSI will help you on your CC.
> 
> 
> 
> Why you have carbon on the intake valves of you 2.0T FSI


Your statement that you must manually remove the build-up after reaching the point, as it did at 75k, is not completely true.
I do an equal parts blow-by of mineral spirits, pump fuel, and either NAPHTHA or xylene and the results are:

Before:


After:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ROH ECHT said:


> Your statement that you must manually remove the build-up after reaching the point, as it did at 75k, is not completely true.
> I do an equal parts blow-by of mineral spirits, pump fuel, and either NAPHTHA or xylene and the results are:
> 
> Before:
> ...


Thanks for that feedback. We have a liqui moly chemical we were planning on testing but we have a few concerns. The most critical of which is related to cleaning valves that have significant build up. 

If a valve has a significant amount of build up on it some of the carbon is likely to be hardened. If a hardened piece of carbon flakes of and the timing is right it can do damage to the valve, valve seat or even get into the cylinder and score the cyl wall. This issue is why I personally believe that no one has a running service to address this issue we are aware of. The chances of this happening are probably unlikely but the damage caused if they do could be very costly. 

I believe that using a chemical as a preventative every 10K could prevent you from having to remove your manifold, but that is purely speculation. When we made the video is was import to me to offer hard facts for people trying to understand this issue. People like you who are informed and knowledgeable probably don't have a lot to gain from that video. Thanks for checking out our videos and leaving us feedback. We are always working hard to improve and appreciate any input.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for that feedback. We have a liqui moly chemical we were planning on testing but we have a few concerns. The most critical of which is related to cleaning valves that have significant build up.
> 
> If a valve has a significant amount of build up on it some of the carbon is likely to be hardened. If a hardened piece of carbon flakes of and the timing is right it can do damage to the valve, valve seat or even get into the cylinder and score the cyl wall. This issue is why I personally believe that no one has a running service to address this issue we are aware of. The chances of this happening are probably unlikely but the damage caused if they do could be very costly.
> 
> I believe that using a chemical as a preventative every 10K could prevent you from having to remove your manifold, but that is purely speculation. When we made the video is was import to me to offer hard facts for people trying to understand this issue. People like you who are informed and knowledgeable probably don't have a lot to gain from that video. Thanks for checking out our videos and leaving us feedback. We are always working hard to improve and appreciate any input.


Perhaps someone will come up with a new intake mani...willing to accept 4 additional injectors with an accompanying tune for us 4 injector generation GDI folks?! :thumbup:
I have been doing my blow-by as part of my scheduled routine every 10k miles since it had 60k miles on it. It is at 115k now. The new features(8 injectors and exhaust mani delete) of the MK7 have me excited, but I love my '07♥


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flipp (Mar 8, 2001)

:thumbup:

i had to laugh to myself when i saw you posting in this subforum after i had linked your cam follower video twice today. keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

flipp said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> i had to laugh to myself when i saw you posting in this subforum after i had linked your cam follower video twice today. keep up the good work.


Glad our videos are proving useful! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## thescrubguy (Dec 29, 2014)

*Love the DIY Videos*

Paul,

I love the videos. The coil and spark plug videos have helped me solve a misfiring problem I have been troubleshooting for days after a stage 1 tune. The dealer would not respond to me after the upgrade and thanks to your video, I was able to get my 2012 Jetta GLI purring like a kitten again. Also, I ordered the R8 coils and NGK plugs from your site to replace all of my factory equipment. I think this will take care of my misfiring problem in the future. Thanks Paul!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

thescrubguy said:


> Paul,
> 
> I love the videos. The coil and spark plug videos have helped me solve a misfiring problem I have been troubleshooting for days after a stage 1 tune. The dealer would not respond to me after the upgrade and thanks to your video, I was able to get my 2012 Jetta GLI purring like a kitten again. Also, I ordered the R8 coils and NGK plugs from your site to replace all of my factory equipment. I think this will take care of my misfiring problem in the future. Thanks Paul!!


Awesome!! So glad we could help. We appreciate the order, thank you very much for that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

Very informative. Appreciate the efforts, bump it up:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

todye4 said:


> Very informative. Appreciate the efforts, bump it up:beer:


Thanks... Glad to help


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

subd...thanks for the videos:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

GTI4john74 said:


> subd...thanks for the videos:beer:


No problem. Glad you like. Please let us know if we can help with any of your parts needs


----------



## P[email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

